# gulf shores pier anybody goin thursday?



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

Im going even though i wont like as much without trolley fishing ,i freeline when i go to fla. piers so untill they change the rules i will have get used to it in al. to.:reallycrying:reallycrying


----------

